# Sunday afternoon



## -=Desperado=- (Jun 19, 2009)

Been a long time since i posted a report but figured i would throw one out with the new boat 

wanted to get out and run the boat so sunday afternoon we left bayou chica at around 1 oclockthat afternoon with some frozen cigs and my brothers 4 girls,him and his wife,me and my ol lady,nephew daniel (Yankee that LOVES TO FISH) and my son.got out the pass and it was kinda sporty but not to bad.took me a while to get use to driving the boat in that kinda sea up so high but i finally got use to it.as soon as we hit the pas we were catching kings non stop for the rest of the day.had ALOT of hookups and fish skying out of the water with baits.a few good runs and fish getting off but no big deal.7 kings boated total and a bunch of no getters.

all in all it was great afternoon and really was for the kids.The boat did awesome.having 10 people on it it was impossible to know where everyone was the whole time.was kinda cool having the top mostly to myself and watching all the reels going off and kids screaming get em daddy.we have pulled similar spreads with my previous outboards and definitlyn no comparison on the bite.cleaner water in the wah make alot of difference.

Daniel looking anxious










skylin and kate enjoying the ride










My ol Ladyb always happy










Kates fish










Me and sis in law in bridge










My son and youngest niece










Brother bowed up right outside the pass










katlin with her first king










another one coming to the boat










skylin with her fish










brothers fish










the 4 year old getting her shot on the 30W










daniels fish caught on CISCO KID










more action










this girl loves FISHIN


----------



## Fiver (Nov 6, 2008)

cool deal...glad you have her up and running, and I look forward to seeing some bluewater reports!


----------



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

Nice Will!!! :clap Hard to beat all them smiles!!!! :letsdrink


----------



## southbound again (Aug 1, 2008)

Good report,good pics and good to see the boat cruising.


----------



## reel stripper 29 (Aug 19, 2009)

Looks like the kids had a blast thats all that matters.


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

Great post Will, looks like a very happy crew.:letsdrink


----------



## HaterAide (Nov 9, 2007)

Good deal. 10 people is a crowd! I couldn't help but notice your deck. Is it non-skid? I can't remember who makes it, but I am pretty sure it is 3M that makes some fantastic non-skid cleaner. Pour that liberally on the deck along with some soft scrub with bleach. Now, ideally you clean it by hand with a stiff bristled brush. Might take an hour or so, but will totally be worth it. I have seen some pretty bad looking decks before, ones that have been under trees and such for an extended amount of time, and this stuff cleans it right up. Just something to try when you get around to it. :mmmbeer


----------



## -=Desperado=- (Jun 19, 2009)

believe it or not that deck was bright white when we started.they brought in alot of fish in a 3 hour time period and no one was washing it down.it has a really good non skid on it.the deck was redone 5 years ago with all new non skid and latches.5 kids and 2 grown ups down there tracking king slime and bonita blood it actually stayed pretty good.if you notice the one with my wife in the first pic its pretty clean and it went downhill pretty quick


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

That's a GREAT day on the water... Nice to get some blood on the boat!:letsdrink:letsdrink

Jim


----------



## chasintales (Sep 29, 2007)

Great job... It sure is nice to get a day out with the kids and wife. You guys did really good. Nice boat.

CHris


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Love to see kids smiling and fishing at the same time!



Kim


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

Glad you could get out, sounds like a fun day!


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

nice report! always love seeing a bunch of pics!


----------



## kahala boy (Oct 1, 2007)

Great to see the boat out Will. You put a lot of smiles on some faces there....:bowdown:usaflag


----------



## ShurKetch (Oct 2, 2007)

Watching the young ones catching fish makes for a great day of fishing. Thumbs up for that trip!


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

nice report will!


----------

